# My Sister Also Quilts



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This was emailed to the family. It won a prize at her huge knitting guild in Houston and will be sent to National.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

And another one. I think she likes appliquÃ©. She used to be Vice President at a bank. Now, she quilts.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## Momo (May 30, 2002)

Beautiful!! I wish I was that talented with a needle.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

both are beautiful


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Maura, those are both beautiful quilts.. I read in your in the Thumb of Michigan so am I. Where are you located? I am South of Cass City/


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Gorgeous!!! a very talented lady,, thanks for sharing.. fingers crossed for the Nationals awards..


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW just WOW


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Homemaid, I am 3 1/2 miles north of Kingston. DId you know there is a fabric shop in Caro? And a yarn shop.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Maura, those are absolutely beautiful quilts!


----------

